# off road route planner



## lukesdad (22 Oct 2010)

Anyone reccomend one ?


----------



## Cubist (22 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Anyone reccomend one ?


Any of the Mapmyride style sites are good, especially if you zoom in on hybrid satellite view. Very often you'll find that bridleways, green lanes or BOATs are depicted as roads, so the "follow the road" functions will work. If not, a bit of patience and careful mouse work will let you plot off road routes.
One of teh best so far has been www.mapometer.com

you can save routes and share them really easily.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Oct 2010)

Ill try the mapometer site thank you Cubist


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (23 Oct 2010)

I recomend bikehike.co.uk - it has an OS map and allows better planning for offroad routes... You cannot save routes online, but I download them to google earth... give it a go.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2010)

S_t_e_v_e said:


> I recomend bikehike.co.uk - it has an OS map and allows better planning for offroad routes... You cannot save routes online, but I download them to google earth... give it a go.



you can save the download the route to your desktop or email to others as well, so its as good as a save option. All you need do is then open the site and hit the upload button.

Simples


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Oct 2010)

+bikehike


----------

